# после выхода из иксов, консольный шрифт де-русифицируется

## iMexus

Всем доброго времени суток!

Тут сложилась следующая ситуация: изначальна была поставлена генту

```
$ uname -r

2.6.27-gentoo-r8

```

потом произведена русификация в соответствие с документом http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

т.е. имелась полностью русифицированная консоль, сообщения на русском, всё такое. Шрифт по умолчанию Cyr_a8x16, но проверял также и с ter-k14n. Помогает /etc/init.d/consolefont restart. Причём создаётся впечатление, что в результате чего-то происходит подмена этого самого шрифта, ибо через ssh всё нормально отображается/вводится и т.п. Единственная "ошибка", которую выводит икс-сервер при закрытии

```
waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

Не знаю, как это может быть связано, но всё равно решил написать))

Ещё я заметил, что если в хорг.конфе в разделе видюхи вместо "nvidia" (у меня карточка такая)) ) написать что-нибудь другое, например "nv", то такой подмены шрифтов не происходит (хотя надо заметить, что эти открытые дрова у меня не установлены и иксы ваще не стартуют до конца), но у меня есть знакомый, которому можно верить и который утверждает, что у него такая же проблема.. и у него стоят свободные дрова (nv), и иксы с ними стартуют, но шрифты в консоли после выхода из иксов нормальные.

Версия нвидишных дров - 180.27.

Я не знаю, что ещё написать - спрашивайте, напишу))

Надеюсь у кого-нибудь есть идеи, где тут собака "порылась"..

добавлено: чуть не забыл! в gnom'е русский язык работает замечательно.. а вот tvm его не признавал никак)) но я собсна с твмом и не разбирался

----------

## fank

можно постить баг

точно такая же проблема и у меня

----------

## iMexus

кстати, я тут сам щас проверил с открытыми дровами (nv) и получил тот же результат.. так что думаю, у того товарища просто произошло какое-то совпадение))

 *Quote:*   

> можно постить баг

 

а чей это баг? икс-сервера? и почему эта проблема, мягко говоря, не у всех?)

странно всё это.. и неужели на этом форуме только два человека с этим самым багом?? )))

----------

## fank

https://bugs.gentoo.org/193103

кажись оно, дружище...

только вот какого хрена там status = resolved, если апстим тупо забил на 2 года на баг

это что, уже политика такая пошла - спихнули апстиму и всего делов?

----------

## sungreen

 *iMexus wrote:*   

> странно всё это.. и неужели на этом форуме только два человека с этим самым багом?? )))

 

... (для статистики) такой же эффект проявляется ...

----------

## axce1

Была такая трабла избалился от нее настров фреймбуфер.

Как вариант можно попробовать консольный шрифт запихать в /usr/share/fonts/misc, может поможет...

----------

## fank

вобщем, судя по всему, тут просто нвидиевский драйвер для фреймбуфера сводит на нет все потуги скрипта consolefont выставить правильный фонт

у меня например, тот же терминус стоит, но после переключения в консоль шрифт просто становится бОльшего размера, то есть приглашение становтся внизу за областью экрана

при этом в логах я видел упоминание о FB при выводе сообщений драйвером nvidia

вывод - надо вырубать nvidia fb

----------

## Loryk

Для статистики: та-же фигня... Помню по досу. там фишка была одна для текстовых режимов - установка шрифта.... так вот эта хрень (естественно) слетала при переключении в любой другой (пусть даже текстовый ) режим ( фича видях).... Так вот к чему это я - например незабвенный кейрус при переключении любого режима сам восстанавливал таблицу символов, а вот в линухах при н-видеевских дровах видать этого самого восстановления не происходит (то-ли дрова шо-то делают, либо тупо сбрасывают эту таблицу, а консоле фонт ни чего по этому поводу не предпринимает), но факт остается факом ... русский потом не работает ...

----------

